# resonator id



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

just acquired a resonator guitar and am looking for info. The headstock is missing, broken off clean at the nut.....darn...
the large chrome disc has a thunderbird motive stamped through.In the center of the large chrome disc is a round block of wood that seats the adjustable bridge. there are 2 round holes on each upper bout that look like speakers. single coil pickup just below fretboard and very plain black bakelite V and T knobs. dreadnaught shape. sorry no pictures, but would think the thunderbird motif would be enough.
thanks
Gerry


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Pictures?*

Need Pics.

Unusual to see a Dread reso.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*pictures?*

I did not post "Worthless etc."

The server must have interpreted my remarks. I would never be so rude.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey mike, when you type out "ne ed pict ures", you get that emoticon


----------

